# I have no idea where to begin... I just want grass. Please help



## RoundUpRandy (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello:
I am a 50 something home owner that has never had a yard to care for. This is my first time.
The back yard I bought in the winter was covered up and I have no idea what to do or where to beign.

There is Chickweed, dying grass. Patches of rock.
When I bought the house I knew there would be work. Inside I have done great things..
But yards.. I am completely ignorant of yard care and I make no pretense. I am coming to this site to ask for help.
I will include some pictures of what I am dealing with.

I have an 18 tiller.. But I don't know if I being with tilling up all the bad stuff?
Do I just lay more dirt over the sections that have rocks?
I am starting from 0 knowledge.

At the end of the day.. all I want to accomplish is a consistent looking 75ft by 75ft piece of yard with grass.

What do I do about these bad areas over ran with something other than grass?

I live in Columbus Ohio.
I will be doing the work myself for cost purposes.

Please share your wisdom on where to begin.

Kindest regards.
RoundUpRandy (yes I chose that name bc it seemed like what has been done to the yard before I got it )


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

welcome to TLF,
the good news is that 75 x 75 is going to be manageable. here are my thoughts on what to do. most of this comes from the fantastic cools season lawn guide. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595
start by raking debris and picking up rocks. then you will be ready to go! 
1. This week. apply a weed pre-emergent. anything labeled as grabgrass preventer will work. apply according to the label. something like this: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-10-lb-Crabgrass-Control/50083006
2. mid april. apply fertilizer. i would use 'starter fertilizer'. this is somewhat controversial, but your lawn probably has not seen fertilzer for a long time. https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-10-lb-Crabgrass-Control/50083006
3. May. consider spraying weeds. look for something that says "wont harm lawns".
4. chill out during the summer heat. just mow. 
5. late august. throw down seed, more fertilizer, and water daily until new grass comes up.


----------

